# Alternative zu WENN-DANN-SONST



## japetos (30. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, ich habe ein Problem mit einer WENN-DANN-SONST Formel.
Bekanntlich gibt Excel nach 7 Verschatelungen auf. Gibt es eine Alternative?

Ich habe eine Spalte (A) in der folgende Werte stehen:
1,3,7,10,13,17,20,23,27,30 (die Zahlen vaiieren, sind also dynamisch)

Dann habe ich ein Zeile (B) mit Zhalen von 1-48
Ich möchte nun in einer weiteren Zeile je nachdem ob die Zahl in (B) kleiner-gleich einer Zahl in (A) ist eintragen.

Wenn(B.1<=A.1;1;WENN(B.2<=A.3;2;.....

So dass hier im Beispiel die Zahlen 1-3 = 1 sind
4-7 = 2; 8-10 = 4, etc...

Kann mit jemand helfen?


----------



## Yaslaw (30. Oktober 2009)

Hab versucht deine Daten und die Logik im Excel nachzubilden. Doch ich versteh nicht was du willst?


```
A | B
------
 1 |  1
 3 |  2
 7 |  3
10 |  4
```

Was soll jetzt wie verglichen werden?


----------



## japetos (30. Oktober 2009)

Nee, war missverständlich:


```
A | 
------
1  | 1
3  | 2
7  | 3
10 | 4
13 | 5
17 | 6
20 | 7
23 | 8
27 | 9
30 | 10
```


```
B |
-------
1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 | 10 | 11 | 12 | 13 | 14 | 15 | 16
```
Lösung:

```
C |
--------
1 | 1 | 1 | 2 | 2 | 2 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 4 | 5
```
wobei die Sprünge (hier 3) variieren können


----------



## tombe (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich verstehe es immer noch nicht !!

Wenn es heißen würde A < B dann 1 oder A = B dann 2 oder A > B dann 3 würde die WENN Formel so aussehen:


```
=WENN($A1<$B1;1;WENN($A1=$B1;2;WENN($A1>$B1;3;"")))
```

Aber ich verstehe bei dir nicht wie die Werte ermittelt werden.


----------



## japetos (30. Oktober 2009)

hier meine Formel:


```
=WENN(AW22<=$AU$6;1;
WENN(AW22<=$AU$7;2;
WENN(AW22<=$AU$8;3;
WENN(AW22<=$AU$9;4;
WENN(AW22<=$AU$10;5;
WENN(AW22<=$AU$11;6;
WENN(AW22<=$AU$12;7;
WENN(AW22<=$AU$13;8;0))))))))
```

AW = B
AU = A


----------



## tombe (30. Oktober 2009)

Tut mir leid aber jetzt verstehe ich noch weniger.

 A | B | C
------------
1  | 1 |
3  | 2 |
7  | 3 |
10 | 4 |
13 | 5 |
17 | 6 |
20 | 7 |
23 | 8 |
27 | 9 |
30 | 10 |

Wie würde bei diesem Beispiel jetzt die Lösung aussehen und warum ?


----------



## Yaslaw (30. Oktober 2009)

Alles klar.
Wenn du deine Tabelle (a) aber so aufbaust, dass du nicht mit =< sondern nur mit < vergleichen musst, kannst du das mit einem VLOOKUP machen


```
=VLOOKUP(AW22;$A$1:$B$10;2)
```


----------



## japetos (30. Oktober 2009)

```
[FONT=Courier New]A | B | C
------------
1  | 1 | 1
3  | 2 | 1
 7  | 3 | 1
 10 | 4 | 2
13 | 5 | 2
17 | 6 | 2
20 | 7 | 3
23 | 8 | 3
27 | 9 | 3
30 | 10 | 3
```

Aber B ist:

```
1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 | 10 | 11 | 12 | 13 | 14 | 15 | 16 | 17 | 18 | 19 | 20 | 21 | 22 | 23 | 24 | 25 | 26 | 27 | 28 | 29 | 30 | 31 | 32 | 33 | 34 | 35 | 36 | 37 | 38 | 39 | 40 | 41 | 42 | 43 | 44 | 45 | 46 | 47 | 48
```
Mann kann also nicht Zeile für Zeile vergleichen.


----------



## Yaslaw (30. Oktober 2009)

Siehe meine Grafik
Da ist deine Lösung drin.


----------



## japetos (30. Oktober 2009)

Aha VLOOKUP stimmt zwar nicht ganz, aber ich probiers mal.


----------

